# [Kernel panic] surgit apres une application opengl [abandon]

## nuts

Ancien titre: [X.org & nvidia] plantage.

----------

## DuF

Il y a déjà eu des messages là dessus et ce n'est pas spécifique à Xorg, reprends une version de driver 4xxx pour ne pas planter.

Sinon noyau 2.6 avec derniers drivers en date et ça roule.

----------

## scout

 *DuF wrote:*   

> reprends une version de driver 4xxx pour ne pas planter.
> 
> Sinon noyau 2.6 avec derniers drivers en date et ça roule.

 

Oui, et il devrait bientôt y avoir les drivers 6xxx qui vont sortir dans portage

[EDIT]Duf@1800 posts tout rond ![/EDIT]

----------

## DuF

 :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

bah le prob c est que je voulais mettre les 4xxx stable, mais xorg ne fonctionnait pas avec. de plus pour les glx il y a vait une dependance avec xfree

```
root@Kapoue nuts # emerge -pv nvidia-kernel

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3   0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

root@Kapoue nuts # emerge -pv nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 (from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5)

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6   90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5  -3dfx -3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -doc -ipv6 -mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype +xml2  69,525 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496 [1.0.5336-r2]  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 69,615 kB

```

----------

## DuF

Tu dois pouvoir utiliser une solution "moins propre" d'un point de vue gentoo, c'est à dire utiliser l'installation nvidia, sans passer par l'ebuild gentoo...

Sinon avec un 2.6 et les derniers drivers perso j'ai plus le problème (que j'avais avant).

----------

## nuts

j utilise les ebuild pour les pilotes.

j ai pas envie de repasser au 2.6 car j ai des truc qui ont ete retirer par rapport au 2.4 qui ne facilite pas certaine tache.

a la limite je testerai les dernier nvidia-kernel

----------

## nuts

up !! j ai installer les tout dernier driver nvidia. et j ai toujours les freeze et le clavier qui clignote comme lors d un kernel panic

----------

## DuF

Je sais que je vais me répéter mais bon, t'as la solution du noyau 2.6 qui fonctionne bien avec les derniers drivers nvidia.

Sinon la solution du driver libre nv....

Quelle est ta version de noyau, gentoo-sources, un gaming-sources, autre chose ?

T'as été voir sur le forum de nvidia ?

Essai de faire un effort sur ton français ce serait sympa pour ceux qui te lisent, merci.

----------

## nuts

j utilise les gentoo-sources: 2.4.26-gentoo-r3

non chui pas aller voir le forum nvidia.

le noyau 2.6 ne m arrange pas du fait que le support des scanner en usb a ete retirer.

----------

## Nemerid

De mon côté, j'ai un probleme avec les drivers nvidia (j'utilise les tous derniers) et le kernel 2.6.7.

Lorsque je lance X, mon écran est tout noir, mon linux est freeze et je suis bon pour le reboot. Il semblerait que ce probleme est rencontré avec les chipsets nforce2 qui sont sur ma carte mère A7N8X-E Deluxe. D'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est un conflit d'irq avec notemment le driver ehci.

Si certains ont rencontrés ces problèmes ou au mieux s'ils l'ont résolu, je serai content de profiter de leur experience.

----------

## nuts

j ai justement une carte mere nforce2 abit nf7-s.

pourtant avant quand j utilisais xfree je n avais pas de plantage.

j ai un autre pc en cours d install qui va utiliser le meme noyau xorg et les dernier pilote nvidia. je vais voir si lui aussi plante

----------

## Corto

Bizarre... j'ai une 7an8x deluxe Rev1 et un FX5200 et j'utilise le 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 et les derniers drivers nvidia et tout baigne avec xorg...

----------

## Nemerid

J'ai utilisé la 2.6.7-gentoo-r7

Je vais tenter de de faire un rsync et de tester ce kernel pour voir si le patch a été mis en place.

(Peut etre que si ça marche chez toi, c'est parce que tu n'utilise pas l'ehci. Sur les forums anglais, beaucoup ont des problemes avec le kernel 2.6.7 et nvidia).

----------

## nuts

je viens de finir ma deuxieme machine configurer a l identique excepter pour l usb car y a pas de usb2.0 sur celle ci. bah ca a pas planter.

----------

## Nemerid

La dernière version de gentoo-dev-sources ( la -r :Cool:  fonctionne correctement ! Le bug a donc été corrigé. Voilà un gros problème de disparu pour beaucoup de monde !

----------

## DuF

Perso je suis en nforce2 sur abit NF7, en 2.6 depuis un moment, pas de souci avec les divers drivers nvidia, sinon nuts c'est normal que le support dans les noyau des scanners a été enlevé, cela ne fonctionne plus comme ça maintenant, il te faut la libusb avec sane et logiquement ça roule (enfin c'est ce que j'ai lu car j'ai pas de scanner, mais c'est une histoire dans le genre). 

Tu penses quand même pas qu'ils auraient fait un truc empêchant les scanners USB de marcher avec le monde qui doit en avoir ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

j ai deja tester les 2.6, et franchement passer par la libusb j ai trouver ca bien galere. c est pour ca que je comprends pas pourquoi ca a ete retirer

----------

## DuF

En cherchant avec google tu devrais avoir la réponse du pourquoi ce choix a été fait et je leur fait confiance que s'ils l'ont fait c'est sans doute pour de bonne raisons  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

j ai retester avec ehci de desactiver ca plante toujours. bon bah je cherche encore sinon ca va etre re-compillation d un noyau 2.6

----------

## nuts

UP

bon alors j ai du nouveau.

pour rappelle, j ai les tous dernier gentoo-sources.

xorg et les derniers pilotes nvidia-kernel et glx dispo dans portage.

j ai lancer un ut2004 puis jouer environ 5minutes.

ensuite j ai basculer en mode console et la je fais:

```
nuts@Kapoue nuts $ killall -9 ut2004-bin

nuts@Kapoue nuts $ kernel BUG at exit.c:524!

invlaid operand: 0000

CPU: 0

EIP: 0010:[<c01bb850>] Tainted: P

eax: 00000000 ebx: 00000000 ecx: 00000000 sdx: 00000000

esi: {PLEIN DE VALEUR}

...

Process ut2004-bin (pid: 0, stackpage={valeur})

Stack: {plein de valeur}

Kernel panic: Attempted to kill the idle task!

In idle task - no syncing
```

----------

## nuts

resolu. je sais pas comment j ai ajouter un noapic dans le grub et refais un noyau bien propre

----------

## tsuki-yomi

j'ai aussi un probleme avec les driver nvidia et le noyau 2.6.6 quand je veut lancer le module ca me donne ca :

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe nvidia
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

 

je suis en noyau vanilla-dev 2.6.6.

----------

## sireyessire

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

> j'ai aussi un probleme avec les driver nvidia et le noyau 2.6.6 quand je veut lancer le module ca me donne ca :
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe nvidia
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format 
> ...

 

il ne faut pas que tu compiles ton noyau avec le support 4k stack:

dans le menu kernel hacking

```
[ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
```

recompile ton noyau et ré-emerge nvidia-kernel

----------

## tsuki-yomi

j'ai pas cette option d'activer donc ca viens pas de la   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

> j'ai pas cette option d'activer donc ca viens pas de la  

 

quelle version de drivers nvidia ? si t'es en stable essaye la derniere version ~arch !

Infos supp: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190776&highlight=invalid+module+format+nvidia

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54431

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183651&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=invalid+module+format+nvidia&start=25

----------

## sireyessire

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

> j'ai pas cette option d'activer donc ca viens pas de la  

 

quand tu dis que tu l'as pas d'activé c'est que l'option existe et que tu l'as pas coché ou qu'elle ne figure pas dans le make menuconfig?

parceque il y a des versions de sources qui te l'imposent sans te demander ton avis et sans case de choix, tu peux aussi regarder dans le /proc/config(.gz) si l'option est activé: si elle ne l'est pas tu dois avoir :

```
# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set
```

si tu as  

```
CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y
```

c'est que c'est activé et qu'il doit falloir aller voir dans le code pour le virer mais je sais pas où. Ou alors tu changes de sources

----------

## tsuki-yomi

désolé pour l'absence j'ai du boulot en ce moment, alors j'ai bien l'option dans le noyau je peux l'activé mais je l'ai pas activé.

je suis en stable oui, des que j'ai le temps je vais essayé de passé les drivers en instable pour voir, c'est gentil pour les lien malheureusement mon niveau en anglais est trop bas pour arriver a bien comprendre.

----------

## tsuki-yomi

bon voila j'ai installé le kernel-nvidia instable et ca marche, il a falu que je réinstall aussi le nvidia-glx comme une banane j'avais pas pensé qu'ils était lié et qu'il devait avoir le meme numero de version

enfin ca marche quoi donc merci a tous   :Razz: 

----------

